# Jenny's Journal



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

<3
I like the Js together. So, hey, my name is Jen. I have a red veiltail Betta named Maya. He's male. I started this tradition with an ex of having Betta. First one was named Zola. He was blue. I plan to give them tropical names and they've been female names.. but that could change. Maya has been around for over a year, maybe two years, and I plan to keep him as long as possible.  My first Betta passed when the water temperature was too high. I used to boil water for them, leave it cool, and then put it in. I was impatient. I know that sounds cruel. I felt cruel. I was devastated and sad. A death entirely my fault. I am now more informed on Betta. 
Now, Maya, is doing well. He has a bubble nest.  He was transferred from being in a bowl for over a year to a ten gallon aquarium. It has driftwood, a fake plant, gravel, and a ceramic shell bowl. I will add live plants sometime and a cave or decoration with an opening. 
I have a beagle at home. 
I need money.
I'm going to a cabin in the woods with friends for a week, starting tomorrow. I'm so excited. 
Current band like: Phoenix.


----------

